# Call back after interview, I need your help!



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

I recently got a call from a Sargent for an interview. A few weeks later I interviewed at the police department. Today, I received a message on my answering machine asking me to call the Sargent back. Is this typically a good sign? If it was a rejection, wouldn't they just send a letter? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I will soon find out if it is good or bad, but it would help me to sleep easier with some advice from those who have been in this position before. Thank you all for any comments.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

not knowing the department, it's a good sign. rejections are usaully form letters. But to not raise your hopes too high, it might also be "could you clearify..." good luck


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

I got a message a couple weeks after my interview I had. I returned the call and ended up speaking with a detective who was doing a background check on me and needed some forms signed so he could complete it. I don't know about your department but usually they don't waste their time calling people they reject. Good luck!!!


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks I hope that this call is the same. I called but it went to the voicemail i will try again shortly. Best of luck to you.


----------

